# ApertureLibrary Masters have disappeared (sort of)



## Slackjaw (Jan 14, 2011)

Good day eh. -_Q

Mini 166 Ghz 2Gg ram

I had reason to dig for the 'Masters' in the Aperture 3 Library. Initially all appeared well but then for no apparent reason (clearly I've done sumthin!) the Apperture Library FOLDER disappeared and was replaced with a small icon labelled "*Aperture Library.aplibrary*"

I cannot drill down another level ie 'Masters' 'View contents' is not available. 

When that new icon is double-clicked it will however open in Aperture..all images apparently are there but Aperture crashes within seconds and the crashing within seconds is why I was drilling down to the Masters _in the first place_ so I could move them to another drive. 

Have I inadvertently renamed the library folder to add that extension?? I just don't know.

I was given this Mini about 2 years ago.. my first intro to Mac & am quite loving it. And it came pretty much loaded with software of the day & I've just kept on accepting updates for Aperture as I've been notified. I purchased iphoto 08 & was using that for quite a while started using Aperture as I started feeling a bit more comfortable. But that last update or 2 with Aperture have proven to be something of a headache and I think it's likely due to the lack of resources with this little machine. 

Anyway Slackjaw has been running off a bit long... thanx for whatedver comes back.


----------



## Slackjaw (Jan 14, 2011)

*Success!*

The Aperture "Masters" folder is being copied to external drive as I type. I still don't know what's gone on because I still can't find that original Library folder but other contents have surfaced. 

So my next question... is how do I point *iPhoto*to that 'Master' folder on the external drive.

I'll not be using Aperture on this mini again.

Thanx.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Always make a duplicate of files or libraries that are giving you trouble before working on them. That way, you can return to where you started if you make things worse.

Regarding iPhoto, I believe you'll want to create a new iPhoto library then import all the photos from the "Masters" folder you extracted from the Aperture library.


----------



## Slackjaw (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you. 

I'm trying to avoid importing everything back on the Mini HDD... 

so if I understand correctly: a new iPhoto Library can be created on the the external drive and iPhoto will know where to find it. Yes No? -_Q

Clive


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Correct. When you create a new iPhoto library, the software will ask you for a file name and where you want to save it. Simply navigate to your external drive and save your iPhoto library there.


----------



## Slackjaw (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks...

As it turns out the culprit was indeed Aperture. There was an update yesterday & the first note was something like 'fixes crash problems with core duo'...which is what this old mini is. Update installed no more crashing. 

So I spent 15bux on iPhoto...when I didn't need to but I see a few new features that may be worth while. Win some...loose... -_Q

Thanx for the help. Back under my rock.

Clive


----------

